

Natural Happiness: The Truth About Exercise and Depression - js2
http://jamesclear.quora.com/Natural-Happiness-The-Truth-About-Exercise-and-Depression

======
js2
The original paper (PDF) this post summarizes:

[https://www.madinamerica.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/12/Exer...](https://www.madinamerica.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/12/Exercise%20treatment%20for%20major%20depression.pdf)

